# Is there someone in your past, whom you wished you said, "I love you"?



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 24, 2018)

I was 22. Gees, was I ever naive, and clueless!! There was a special person, whom I secretly loved. I never opened my mouth. And I felt it was not one sided. Things happened-I joined the Navy, and we passed like two ships in the night. I often wished I said, "I love you". Things might have been totally different.
Is there someone in your past, whom you wished you said, "I love you?"


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 24, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 24, 2018)

No.   Can't  remember.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2018)

No, never was.  If I loved someone I'd always let them know.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 24, 2018)

I guess like I said. I was naive and clueless. Damn!!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 24, 2018)

Naw

There was some I wish I hadn't

but, hey


----------



## Pepper (Dec 25, 2018)

It has always been my pleasure to feel love, give love and say "I love you."  Easy.  Have been described, often, as a "Warm" person.  
"Well don't you know that it's a fool who plays it cool by making this world a little colder."  (Nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah)


----------



## Linda (Dec 26, 2018)

No, not that I can think of.


----------



## grahamg (Jan 1, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Nope.


I guess it is fairly rare to meet someone you think you might love, and you are taking a bit of a gamble telling them so. I used to know a lady who said she thought you only truly loved once in your life, and she was pretty clever. In that case the op has a bit of a problem, though there are stories of people meeting old flames many years on and getting together.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 1, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Naw
> 
> There was some I wish I hadn't
> 
> but, hey




Closer to my answer also :laugh: minus the ‘jingle all the way.’


----------



## 911 (Jan 1, 2019)

My English teacher during my senior year. I always intended to become a state trooper. It was my life’s desire. I knew that I had a speech impediment from being tongue tied at birth. My English teacher was also a private orator, or a person that taught others to speak fluently. 

I told him of my problem, so for several weeks, during my senior year, he would allow me to meet with him, so that he could teach me to speak without mispronouncing words or also slightly stuttering with certain words. He was outstanding and showed a lot of patience. He never asked for a dime, even though I did offer to pay him. 

After I returned home from Vietnam, I attended the local community college and earned my A.D. in Criminal Justice. Then, I applied to the Pennsylvania State Police and went through a barrage of interviews, including a polygraph. Just about a month later, I received “the” phone call of my life with a letter that followed stating that I had been accepted.

I always knew that had it not been for Mr. Filbey, I would never have achieved my life’s desire. I did go back to visit him in school during his class in my uniform. He introduced me to his class and I told them that no matter what this man tells you to do, please do it. He will never steer you wrong. I wouldn’t be standing here in front of you in full uniform, if it wasn’t for this man. 

I always wished that I would have told him that I loved him, but back in those days, guys (men) just didn’t do that to one another. I know it’s a bit late, but “I love you, Mr. Filbey and thank you.”


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes and now it’s too late.


----------



## hellomimi (May 12, 2020)

Yes, I regret that I didn't tell him I love him. I was young, naive and lacking in communication skills.


----------



## Pappy (May 12, 2020)

I don’t think I ever told my step-dad that I loved him, but I did. I was with him most of my life and he was so good to me. I wish I had told him..I love you Charlie. ❤


----------



## C'est Moi (May 12, 2020)

There's one that I wish I had not wasted time loving.   Fool me once, shame on me.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 12, 2020)

My Mom.  In our family, you just didn't express feelings like that.  We never kissed or hugged.  But, I always felt loved and I believe my actions showed her that I loved her too.  And, I wrote it on greeting cards.  But, I still regret that I never said it.

Don


----------



## Lewkat (May 12, 2020)

Yes, but dang, he never did.  Oh well.


----------



## grahamg (May 12, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> There's one that I wish I had not wasted time loving.   Fool me once, shame on me.



We all have to "kiss a few frogs before we find our prince or princess don't we"!     .

I nearly started a thread with the provocative title:- " She jumps on you for the first kiss", what does this say about your longterm love prospects? However, maybe it sort of fits in here(?).

The thought was prompted by an old black and white war film, maybe starring John Huston as a submarine captain trying to get his crew trained in the use of guided missiles at a US base. Our hero takes a fancy to a waitresses, and takes her for a first date in an open top car, and when he stops somewhere to admire the view, and is taken aback as she jumps across the car seat to kiss him passionately!      .


----------



## C'est Moi (May 13, 2020)

grahamg said:


> We all have to "kiss a few frogs before we find our prince or princess don't we"!     .
> 
> I nearly started a thread with the provocative title:- " She jumps on you for the first kiss", what does this say about your longterm love prospects? However, maybe it sort of fits in here(?).
> 
> The thought was prompted by an old black and white war film, maybe starring John Huston as a submarine captain trying to get his crew trained in the use of guided missiles at a US base. Our hero takes a fancy to a waitresses, and takes her for a first date in an open top car, and when he stops somewhere to admire the view, and is taken aback as she jumps across the car seat to kiss him passionately!      .



A broken heart changes a person forever.


----------



## grahamg (May 13, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> A broken heart changes a person forever.



Can they be fully mended in time, (I've heard differing opinions btw)?     .


----------



## Sassycakes (May 13, 2020)

*Please I am too quick sometimes saying I love you. Heck I have even told doggies I love you.*


----------



## C'est Moi (May 13, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Can they be fully mended in time, (I've heard differing opinions btw)?     .


I suppose each individual is different and "mended" is a relative term.   My broken heart healed but the residual prickles of "how dare he" remain.  I did learn a lot about myself from that fiasco, however.  Life goes on, as do the dreams of revenge.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 13, 2020)

Still a nope!

I was raised in a family that didn't use certain words casually or often and love was one of those words.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 20, 2020)

My folks never looked at me and said, "I Love you." They did love my brother and me but both parents had despicable fathers and perhaps that had an effect on expressing love. My mom's dad walked out the door and never returned leaving his wife and two daughters. One of the daughters died when she was 16 and my mom's brother younger passed as an infant. So he left _after_ those two deaths. My mother never got over him abandoning them. My dad's dad was a beast that tried to have sex with his daughters. He married a woman whose religion dictated sex was strictly for creating babies. He also took all money earned by his  seven children until my dad started earning money. Dad was the youngest of the children  He told his dad he would never give him on cent and his money was going to help his mother. He never spoke to his dad after leaving home. When he would visit his mother his dad would sit out in the back yard until he left. So despite their family lives my parents were deeply devoted to each other.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 20, 2020)

My first thought was the alternative view of what saying "I love you" can mean.  My mind immediately went to three people who will never know how they 'saved' me.  Two teachers and one Chief of Police who bent over backwards to correct the damage done by my mother.  I owed them for aiding my self-esteem, without which I would not have survived my school years at home.  I thought of them often, but never expressed the love that stayed with me for my lifetime.   It is one of my deepest regrets.


----------



## CeeCee (May 20, 2020)

Nope.

But I’ve probably said “I love you” to a few that I didn’t really mean.


----------



## oldman (May 20, 2020)

Yes and I have often regretted not telling her.


----------



## Gaer (May 20, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> My Mom.  In our family, you just didn't express feelings like that.  We never kissed or hugged.  But, I always felt loved and I believe my actions showed her that I loved her too.  And, I wrote it on greeting cards.  But, I still regret that I never said it.
> 
> Don


She knows!  You've opened your heart to vulnerability and to FEELING!  She knows how you feel!
Strong thoughts with emotion are a thousand times more powerful than words.


----------



## EllisT (May 21, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Strong thoughts with emotion are a thousand times more powerful than words.


This is a really interesting concept. what do you mean? How is this?


----------



## Gaer (May 21, 2020)

EllisT said:


> This is a really interesting concept. what do you mean? How is this?


This is not the right place to explain this.  Sorry.


----------



## grahamg (May 22, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> Nope.
> 
> But I’ve probably said “I love you” to a few that I didn’t really mean.


We'll let you off if you promise not to do it again!     .


----------



## CeeCee (May 23, 2020)

Actually if I dig deep enough and listen to my therapist, I need to say “I love you” to myself.


----------



## grahamg (May 23, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> Actually if I dig deep enough and listen to my therapist, I need to say “I love you” to myself.


Say hello to your therapist, they're only human after all. A friend of mine used to analyse those analysing her, and I'm not sure which was the best at the job(?). "Everybody has problems" was one of her sayings!     .


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2020)

I always told the people who matter the most that I love them and that was my mother and father.  They were the people that I was closest to and boy do I miss them.


----------

